# Passive Crossover Equalizer for HLCD Stevens Audio



## TokoSpeaker

I have a friend in Indonesia, he built a custom passive crossover equalizer for HLCD Stevens Audio.

HLCD sounds come out much more better.

Thank you.


----------



## TokoSpeaker

This is my friend, Leonaudio.
Who has many knowledge, better than me.

He creates passive EQ for HLCD.
Nice work!


----------



## S3T

Take the HLCD, a bunch of capacitors and RTA. Start changing the cap value (from small to large) until the upper frequencies become flat with a nice roll-off on the lower band. Voila, you created the EQ.

You should run the measurements on single horn, no mids and not in stereo. Preferrably - in the car, placed where you'd like to use them.


----------



## Leonaudio

S3T said:


> Take the HLCD, a bunch of capacitors and RTA. Start changing the cap value (from small to large) until the upper frequencies become flat with a nice roll-off on the lower band. Voila, you created the EQ.
> 
> You should run the measurements on single horn, no mids and not in stereo. Preferrably - in the car, placed where you'd like to use them.


Thanks of your input , I try your way to make horn eq and the result is










The top curve is without cap below it is 22 uf, 15 uf, 10 uf , 8.2 uf , 6.8 uf, 4.7 uf , 3.3 uf , 2.2 uf, 1.5 uf , 1 uf.

Ok then here is the 4.7 uf , 3,3 uf and passive eq 










The green line is passive eq and the top line is 4.7 uf , below it is 3.3 uf .

The use of 3.3 and 4.7 had more level from 1.5k to 16 k than passive eq about 3 db plus , 3.3 uf is more close but lower 

frek (1.5k down ) have less level

Next graph is :










Top line is without cap or passive eq, green line is 4.7uf , grey line is passive eq

Now look at the horn impedance 










The yellow one is impedance with 4.7 uf the green line is horn impedance.

Next pic is horn impedance with phase eq and 4.7 uf cap 










Yes a capasitor can be used for eq too.


----------



## asawendo

I already listened to the Steven Audio Ultra HLCD at HOME with passive phase equalizer and it was amazing experience IMHO. The speaker itself seems dissapeared! sound almost like real music! Smooth response, good linearity and full bodied. I want to replicate this sound in my CAR. I'm very curious for the result, It's time to experiment furthermore!

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## asawendo

By the way the system at home belong to my best friend Handy in Bandung. It is minimalist system with only 2 way system (HLCD + Ramm Acoustic Midbass 6") drive by internal power of Alpine 9887. No external power amplifier and no signal processing.

The CD is Telarc 1812 Overture, Sheffield Chrismast Song and AYA. For the reference we compare it with Lowther Fullrange in horn reflex enclosure. The room itself is 4x6 meter.

The result is mind blowing!


----------



## Leonaudio

Thanks For review mr. Asawendo


----------



## Horsemanwill

asawendo said:


> I already listened to the Steven Audio Ultra HLCD at HOME with passive phase equalizer and it was amazing experience IMHO. The speaker itself seems dissapeared! sound almost like real music! Smooth response, good linearity and full bodied. I want to replicate this sound in my CAR. I'm very curious for the result, It's time to experiment furthermore!
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Wendo


how was it set up in ur house? what did you use to duplicate ur cars dash?


----------



## Eric Stevens

No dash is necessary for the horns to work well. 


Eric


----------



## TokoSpeaker

My MASTER has spoken..   

*STEVENS AUDIO ERA*


----------



## Eric Stevens

asawendo said:


> By the way the system at home belong to my best friend Handy in Bandung. It is minimalist system with only 2 way system (HLCD + Ramm Acoustic Midbass 6") drive by internal power of Alpine 9887. No external power amplifier and no signal processing.
> 
> The CD is Telarc 1812 Overture, Sheffield Chrismast Song and AYA. For the reference we compare it with Lowther Fullrange in horn reflex enclosure. The room itself is 4x6 meter.
> 
> The result is mind blowing!



Thank you LeonAudio and Asawendo for your positive comments.

I had read your passive EQ setup and wanted to actually test something before responding to provide some added input.

I have done similar EQ previously but used an inductor in parallel with the driver. I was crossing over higher and blending in with the natural roll of the midbass driver however. The series capacitor value was .5 uf with a parallel inductor 6.8 mh. Gauge of the inductors wire is unimportant as there is low current flow so you just use a very small magnet wire on a fairly small bobbin. 

Eric


----------



## asawendo

Here are some pictures :
http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/handyarianto/IMG01825-20111022-0956.jpg

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/handyarianto/IMG01823-20111022-0955.jpg

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/handyarianto/IMG01822-20111022-0921.jpg

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/handyarianto/IMG01814-20111021-1405.jpg


----------



## TokoSpeaker

I will help you to upload the pictures, Mr. Asawendo.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Last picture, show Mr. Asawendo in front of the system, wearing our national pride of "Batik Indonesia".
He is a audio reviewer & an audio expert on many audio magazines in Indonesia.

Thank you for your nice review, Mr. Asawendo.


----------



## TokoSpeaker

Dear Mr. Eric,

I will send a set of passive EQ that Mr. Handy has made for this Stevens Audio HLCD.

Thank you.



Eric Stevens said:


> Thank you LeonAudio and Asawendo for your positive comments.
> 
> I had read your passive EQ setup and wanted to actually test something before responding to provide some added input.
> 
> I have done similar EQ previously but used an inductor in parallel with the driver. I was crossing over higher and blending in with the natural roll of the midbass driver however. The series capacitor value was .5 uf with a parallel inductor 6.8 mh. Gauge of the inductors wire is unimportant as there is low current flow so you just use a very small magnet wire on a fairly small bobbin.
> 
> Eric


----------



## TokoSpeaker

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

HLCD CDUltra-MH Passive EQ, with components from Mundorf Germany & Duelund Denmark.

Regards,

TokoSpeaker.com
Indonesia


----------



## Leonaudio

Horsemanwill said:


> how was it set up in ur house? what did you use to duplicate ur cars dash?


labs response 










incar response


----------



## roduk

There are many things in this thread that I like the look of!

The Horn bodies, the dueland caps and the fact the Eric is involved!! Eric I'm using your large bodies in a Porsche 914 atm with B&C DE250 drivers what are these new bodies I see before me??


----------



## Eric Stevens

roduk said:


> There are many things in this thread that I like the look of!
> 
> The Horn bodies, the dueland caps and the fact the Eric is involved!! Eric I'm using your large bodies in a Porsche 914 atm with B&C DE250 drivers what are these new bodies I see before me??


Those are the current MH horn version. 

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Eric Stevens said:


> No dash is necessary for the horns to work well.
> 
> 
> Eric


Agh, I hate to be a dick, but that statement is only true when the horn mouth is large enough. For a 1khz xover point, we're talking a mouth with an area of 855cm^2, or about the size of a 15" subwoofer!

Otherwise, you need a serious baffle, or at least a serious roundover.

This is why home horns look like this:










Otherwise, cool stuff! Good to see your selling horns again.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Patrick Bateman said:


> Agh, I hate to be a dick, but that statement is only true when the horn mouth is large enough. For a 1khz xover point, we're talking a mouth with an area of 855cm^2, or about the size of a 15" subwoofer!
> 
> Otherwise, cool stuff! Good to see your selling horns again.


Patrick,

Go ahead somebody has too 

It all depends on how you want to set up the system. All that's really necessary is 1/8th mouth size for near field application. I prefer 1/4 as a minimum but you can get by with less. 

Remember flare rate and flare type greatly affect the loading also. 

My full size horn offers loading to well below 1000 Hz with a mouth of 245cm2 or 37.5 sq in without a dash or other sort treatment.

Eric


----------



## roduk

Are you going to be designing some new horns Eric? I currently run your large bodies and would love to try the new generation of 2" concentric compression drivers in car? Any products in the pipeline??


----------



## oliezt_sayfu

waiting... for the newest Eric's HLCD..


----------



## TokoSpeaker

Already / in available stock at Featured Products | TokoSpeaker, Toko Speaker, Car Audio, Audio Mobil, Speaker, Tweeter, Midrange, Subwoofer, Capacitor, Resistor, Inductor, Audio

Thank you.



oliezt_sayfu said:


> waiting... for the newest Eric's HLCD..


----------



## lsm

TokoSpeaker said:


> Already / in available stock at Featured Products | TokoSpeaker, Toko Speaker, Car Audio, Audio Mobil, Speaker, Tweeter, Midrange, Subwoofer, Capacitor, Resistor, Inductor, Audio
> 
> Thank you.



How about a direct link? I've been searching through that site for 30 minutes and I can't find it... Nice inventory BTW!


----------



## TokoSpeaker

TokoSpeaker.com, Sir.

Thank You.


----------



## lsm

TokoSpeaker said:


> TokoSpeaker.com, Sir.
> 
> Thank You.


Sorry, I mean't a direct link to Eric's new products, as well as the pasive crossovers you are talking about. Thanks again!


----------



## Horsemanwill

eric doesn't have a site up yet. you'd have to contact him


----------



## lsm

Horsemanwill said:


> eric doesn't have a site up yet. you'd have to contact him


That's what I thought, which is why I was so intrigued. Thanks


----------



## TokoSpeaker

I have sent one set of passive equalizers for HLCD to Mr. Eric Stevens.

You can send an email for him to ask his review,

Or, perhaps Mr. Eric Stevens can give his opinion to this passive equalizers result.

Thank you.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Horsemanwill said:


> eric doesn't have a site up yet. you'd have to contact him


If Eric has some horns laying around, I'd be willing to trade some web development hours for horns. I'm pretty fluent with html, Java, javascript, jQuery, Python, Perl, etc... I'm not the best person for doing simple sites, but I have lots of experience with all the back-end stuff that is so time consuming.


----------



## thehatedguy

What happened with the EQ circuit?


----------

